
Michael Atiyah claims proof of 160-year-old Riemann hypothesis - seycombi
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2180406-famed-mathematician-claims-proof-of-160-year-old-riemann-hypothesis/
======
okintheory
On Mathoverflow, there is skepticism:

"I'm voting to close this question as off-topic. It should be clear to
everyone that Atiyah does not actually have a proof of RH." – Dan Petersen

[https://mathoverflow.net/questions/311062/sir-michael-
atiyah...](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/311062/sir-michael-atiyahs-
conference-on-the-riemann-hypothesis)

